# Berklee College of Music Non-Sworn



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*In 6-9 years, I want to see this job posted so I can rush in and screw the rest of you out of it. I'm just pissed I have to wait so long.*

*Campus Safety Liaison (899-215)*
Institution:
*Berklee College of Music*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/28/2016

Type:
Full Time

This position is primarily responsible for pro-actively anticipating the needs of students, faculty and staff of this institution and coordinates the delivery of services to insure overall satisfaction. This is a 60-day pilot program with the potential of full-time placement upon the program's completion.

*ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS/PRIMARY DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*


Responsible for meeting, greeting and directing residents, visitors, vendors and contractors.
Serving as the property ambassador and primary point of contact; also provide onsite security presence.
Act as a front-line representative of the College providing quality customer service.
Remain alert to surroundings at all times.
Notify Pubic Safety Control Center in the event of an emergency such as fire, alarm activation, medical problems or crime.
Verify and record visitor information.
Answer telephone calls professionally and route calls to appropriate personnel, if necessary, and assist callers with directions, etc.
Monitor lobby traffic and alert residents and staff to arriving guests and deliveries.
Observe CCTV monitors for suspicious activities.
Perform duties, tasks and assignments that are specific to the designated building/post.
*WORK ENVIRONMENT:*


Lobby of building with heavy foot traffic
Reception is position near front entrance
Must wear department issued uniform
*Required Skills*

Must have good verbal and written communication skills.
Must have customer service experience.
Must have the ability to work in a busy/noisy environment.
Proven ability to work & lead effectively in a highly diverse campus community.
*Experience Required*

High School Diploma or equivalent and at least two years of experience in working directly with the public.
Must have basic knowledge of a computer.
*DISCLAIMER:*

*The above information on this position description has been designed to indicate the general nature and level of work performed by individuals within this classification. It is not designed to contain or be interpreted as a comprehensive inventory of all duties, responsibilities, and qualifications required of employees assigned to this job. Requirements are subject to possible modification to reasonably accommodate qualified individuals with disabilities. This document does not create an employment contract, implied or otherwise, other than an "at will" employment relationship.*

External and internal applicants, as well as position incumbents who become disabled as defined under the Americans With Disabilities Act, must be able to perform the essential job functions (as listed) either unaided or with the assistance of a reasonable accommodation to be determined by management on a case-by-case basis.

**** Application Instructions Specific to this Position ****

*Currently enrolled Berklee students may not apply for staff or faculty positions. *

*Applicants who are both interested and qualified should submit the following materials:*


Cover letter that addresses the applicant's capabilities and experiences.
A resume or CV.
*Incomplete applications will not be considered. The position will remain open for applications until filled.*

_Berklee College of Music is committed to increasing the diversity of the college community and the curriculum. Candidates who can contribute to that goal are encouraged to apply and to identify their strengths in this area._

*Additional perks:*

Berklee provides a diverse and inclusive work environment

We all share a universal love for listening to, and creating music

We work on Macs

*Application Information*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
Berklee College of Music

Online App. Form:
http://berklee.silkroad.com/epostings/submit.cfm?fuseaction=app.dspjob&jobid=899


----------

